# Imperial Fist Storm Talon WIP - dragged through a hedge backwards...



## AG. (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey everyone - I'm currently painting the new Storm Talon and decided that it'd look pretty awesome in Imperial Fist colours.

Here are some WIP pictures. I've never painted Imperial Fists before and I'm very happy with the mustard yellow colour. It's also the first time I've used transfers too. At some point in the future I'm gonna get some Microsol/Microset but in this instance I just used gloss varnish and it came out ok.



















Comments and Crit welcomed!

You can also follow my Flickr stream if you like - http://www.flickr.com/photos/a_cowen/


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Now that looks a million times better than the one of GW's website!

+ rep for you sir!

I love the paint chipping effects!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I have to agree with Zetronus, that looks loads better than the Ultrasmurf GW example. Loving the shading and weathering and looking forward to seeing it finished.

+rep

Rev


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Fantastic paint job so far, too bad I hate the model  + rep though on making it look so pretty.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a damn beautifull paintjob (yay!) on a buttugly model (booooo)...

What recipe did you use for that yellow?


----------



## AG. (Sep 28, 2010)

It's Golden Yellow airbrushed over a white base, with watered down Dark Flesh shading in the panel lines. Then drybrush with Screaming Skull.

After that it gets glossed, and a Raw Umber oil wash.

Chips are done with a sponge and an incredibly dark blue from Vallejo.


----------



## atacam (Jun 29, 2008)

This is fantastic. I just had to comment. Looking forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice, i particularly like the weathering and the scratches


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Great looking model. That yellow really stands out as Imperial Fist. The weatjering and paint chips are very well done. Now get back to work and finish that model!


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

hate the model, kinda hate all flyers though, but damn that is an awesome paint job


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

here is my opinion, WOW, cant wait to see it finished +rep


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Very well done, especially as yellow can be a real bastard to paint. The weathering is excellent, overall it's a tremendous effort...

+rep

CtS


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

NICE paint job man, the damage is great too!!! You made a comment about microsol/set. Don't bother with GW decals, I use it and it's a challenge. I only use it to get the decal to set on odd shapes like shoulder pads and such. It'll eat the decal faster than most REAL decals, such as those that come in a Dragon tank kit etc. A few gloss coats with vallejo gloss and a few more overtop of the decal when it's dry with a great dullcoat from say testors, will work wonders! Have all the rep I can give man, you deserve it!


----------



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

Amazing paint job, why does everybody hate the model? i love the look of the gunships


----------

